# مشكلة الفجوة بين الأجيال



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

مشكلة الفجوة بين الأجيال
للانبا موسي

نتحدث باستمرار – وبكثرة فى بعض المرات - عن الفجوة بين الأجيال. وهذا التعبير يشير إلى الاختلاف الكبير الذى يفصل جيل المتقدمين فى السن (الكبار) الذين هم على مسرح النشاط الاجتماعى وجيل الشباب الذى سوف يخلف هذا الجيل.

هذه الاختلافات تدور حول: وجهة النظر حول العالم، ومعنى ومفهوم الحياة، والقيم والمبادئ، وطرق السلوك اليومى.
أولاً: أسباب الفجوة بين الأجيال

إنها التغيرات العالمية والتى حدثت فى السنوات التى مرت، منذ أن صارت الحياة فى متناول أيدينا. نحن نعيش فى عصر التطورات المذهلة والتغيرات الجمة. والآن ننهى مرحلة الكونية والثورة المعلوماتية. خاصة وأن المعلوماتية والتكنولوجيا الحديثة قد دخلتا فى كل جوانب الحياة والعلم، وكما يبدو سوف تغير تدريجياً أفكارنا وأسلوب حياتنا اليومية. أما فى مجال القيم الأخلاقية فلدينا
التزام واضح لكن الازدياد الشديد للمشكلة اليوم ترجع إلى عدة أسباب، بحسب رأيى، هى فى مجملها الآتى:
1- التطور المذهل للمعرفة :

إن التطور المذهل للمعرفة قد لوحظ خاصة فى أيامنا. فبسبب وسائل البث الفضائى والوسائل الإعلامية المطبوعة والتنقلات السهلة الطويلة (بكل وسائل المواصلات: سيارة، طائرة، سفينة) فى كل مكان فى العالم والكمبيوتر والتليفونات المحمولة واللاسلكية.. إلخ، فأن الشباب المعاصر لديه خبرات ومعارف غنية ومدهشة. منَ الكبار كان يمكن أن يتوقع أن الأبناء خصوصاً فى السنوات العشر الأخيرة سوف يملكون هذه الإمكانيات للحصول على هذه المعرفة؟. فإن الإكتشافات التكنولوجية والكمالية، على أى حال تجلبان مباشرة شغف الشباب، بينما يظهر الكبار عادة تحفظ ما أو دهشة وربما تردد فى قبولها (على سبيل المثال الكمبيوتر).
2- القفزات السريعة والتغيرات المزعجة فى الواقع اليومى

لم يحدث مطلقاً، فى القديم، تحقيق هذا القدر من القفزات المزعجة، بهذه السرعة الزمنية، فى أى بقعة من الأرض، فى كوكبنا. الكل يتحول برتم سريع، ونحن لا نلحق ولا نتتبع هذا الذى يحدث وبالتالى لا نستطيع التكيف معه. فمن ناحية فإن الكبار يظلون على معرفتهم (القديمة)، ومن ناحية أخرى فالشباب يتقدمون بسرعة ويقفزون إلى الأمام وهكذا تخلق الهوة والإتساع بين الأجيال. وبمثل هذه السرعة يتطور المجتمع وتتقدم الإنسانية حتى أن الحاضر يصير ماضياً والمستقبل حاضراً، وذلك بسرعة كبيرة بدون أن تأتى فترة فاصلة ولا حتى جيل واحد.
3- ازدواجية المجتمع المعاصر:

احتقار أحكام الضعفاء، ازدراء حقوق الإنسان، وبصورة عامة كل أشكال الظلم الإجتماعى:

التطهيرات العرقية، الكراهية البغيضة والعداوة بين الأجناس، تغيير المواقف باستمرار، اللا موقف واللا يقين، كل هذا شكل فى نفوس الشباب كل نظم القيم الحديثة لحضارتنا. وهم معذورون، فبدلاً من أن يفتخر الكبار بفضائل العدل وتفضيل مصالح الآخرين والصراحة البشرية (الشفافية)، يرى الشباب سيطرة الظلم، ومحبة المال، والكذب، والنفاق، وتفاقم الشر البشرى. إنهم يكتشفون بإحباط أن كثير من تلك الأمور التى تعلموها وهم أطفال ليست حقيقية. لقد قدمنا لهم عالم لم يروا له وجود فى الواقع.. والشباب يعتبرون هذه التناقضية والازدواجية من أكثر الخطايا المميتة للكبار.

لأنهم رأوا – ويرون - حولهم أن الانتهازيين يتحكمون ويترقون بالقانون. ويرون حولهم المتسلقين وأصحاب الربح السريع، وهذا يجلب لهم حزناً شديداً، وإحباط، وغضب، وبعد ذلك رد فعل، وفى بعض المرات يجلب لهم قهر داخلى. وهؤلاء بدورهم، بالرغم من تمردهم وثوراتهم اليوم، مجرد أن يصيروا كبار يقبلون هذه الحالة ويصيروا هم يدافعون عنها أى ذلك (بالضبط) الذى لم يرغبوا فيه عندما كانوا شباب وأرادوا أن يغيروه.
4- النضج المبكر وارتفاع متوسط العمر فى المجتمع اليوم :

وهكذا بينما قصرت فترة الصبا، فقد طالت فترة الشباب مما قادهم (الشباب) إلى النقد اللاذع للكبار، إذ ازداد متوسط العمر (من 73-75 للنساء والرجال). فما زال الكبار هم الأكثر زمنياً فى النشاط الفعلى إذ يحفظون بإصرار مواقع يسيطرون عليها، فلا يظهروا نية ترك الساحة الإجتماعية حرة، أو حتى يفسحوا مكاناً للشباب الذين لهم الحق فى أن ينتموا إلى هذه الساحة.

هذه الحالة يستنكروا الشباب ويسمنوها "سيطرة كبار السن"، ويشتكون بأن الكبار يتبنون مواقف سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية عالية تتناسب معهم، ويردون (أى الشباب) بأشكال مختلفة من انفجارات وحركات وثورات تعلن العنف.
5- الإختلاف فى مستوى وسائل المعيشة وتكاليف الحياة :

كان القدماء جيل محروم ومتعب من الظروف الخارجية القابضة عليه، فكثيرون وقتذاك كبروا ودرسوا فى ظروف صعبة، حتى أنه بمعايير اليوم يمكن اعتبارهم أبطال. فالأولاد اليوم لديهم مستوى من الحياة غير قابل للإدراك فى أجرأ خيال لجيل القدماء: لديهم سيارة وتليفون محمول وتليفزيون وفيديو وكمبيوتر وأطباق فضائية (دش)... وبالتأكيد تغذية ومستوى معيشى أفضل، والعطية الصالحة والجوهرية غير المدرك قيمتها اليوم هى: السلام.
السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هو : هل الناس صاروا أفضل؟

سنطرح بعض المؤشرات وسوف تصلون إلى الإستنتاجات بأنفسكم:

1- التفكك الأسرى وضعف الروابط العائلية.

2- غياب المبادئ المدرسية الموقرة واحترام المدرسين.

3- الإنحلال الخلقى والإباحية الجنسية والإدمان.

4- الفراغ الروحى والإيمانى.

ثانياً: عبور الهوة

أتوجد طريقة لتغطية هذا الإتساع بين الأجيال؟

نعم توجد وهى ممكنة، طالما هى مطلب مرغوب فيه. يمكننا أن نرى تواصل وهو ليس مستحيل، ودعونا نأمل فى تخفيف هذه الإختلافات. يمكننا أن نأمل فى وجود مشترك بين الأجيال ملئ بالهدوء والسلام، وربما هناك اختلافات بناءة، على أساس أن كل جيل يعترف بمسئولياته ويلتزم بواجباته. وبالتالى فإن من واجب كل جيل سابق أن يظهر تفاهم نحو الجيل اللاحق، أن يقف بجواره ويساعده تدريجياً لكى يخلفه. لكن المطلوب أيضاً فهماً متماثلاً من الجانب الآخر أى جانب الشباب.

لقد حان الوقت، ومن الضرورى أن يحدث قبول لتبنى حوار مع الشباب. وإن شرط الحوار المثمر هو الإعتراف بأنه من حق الشباب أن يجاهدوا لخلق عالم من صنع أيديهم. وعلينا أن نجعلهم يؤمنون بأنه يجب أن يجاهدوا من أجل أهدافهم السامية، وذلك عن اقتناع ومحبة من جانبنا، وليس أن يصيروا ضحايا لهؤلاء الذين يستغلونهم. ويجب على الشباب فى هذا الحوار أن يكون مستعداً
بأن يأخذ من جيل الكبار: صراحتهم، وجهادهم، واستقامتهم، وعزة أنفسهم (كرامتهم).

وهكذا لكى يفهم جيل ما الجيل الآخر يجب أن يوجد فى نفس حالة وموضع الآخر، أن يستوعب ويفهم مشاكله.

لا يجب على جيل أن يكتفى بما عنده. فالمشكلة هى الكفاية عند جيل الكبار، والثقة الزائدة عند جيل الشباب. إن الثقة الزائدة هذه تجعل الشباب يؤمن بأنه يستطيع بمفرده أن يبنى عاماً خاصاً به أفضل من ذلك الذى للجيل السابق، متجاهلين أن التواصل المتجانس والعمل المشترك الإبداعى للأجيال يبنى مستقبل أى مجتمع. سيكون هناك إحباط لو ظل الشباب سعيداً بظروف حياته ولم ينشغل بتغيرها. إذ أن ردود أفعالهم تعطى الأمل بأن الحياة سوف لا تظل هناك حيث تركه الجيل السابق، لكن ستتقدم إلى أمور جديدة. بالتأكيد فالمسئولية على جيل الكبار من أجل مسيرة الأجيال الحديثة أياً كانت هذه المسيرة.

لكن الكل مديون، لكل جيل من جانبه، أن يعى ضرورة أن يخلق مناخ الثقة والأمان لكى يصير الحوار مبدعاً لواقع الأجيال. فقط داخل هذا المناخ ذو الثقة والصراحة المتبادلة، يمكن للشباب بدورهم أن يفهموا أن التقدم الذى يجاهدون من أجله لا يتحقق من جانب واحد. لكن بالعمل المشترك بين الأجيال. إن استكمال جيل بخبرة وجهاد الجيل الأخر سوف يعبر الهوة والإتساع بينهما.
ثالثاً: الحل العملى

عندما تحققنا من كل ماسبق، يمكننا أن نقبل بعض المبادئ :

يجب أن يتوقف كل جانب من أن يتهم ويناقض الآخر بطريقة مطلقة فى آرائه ومواقفه. أن لا يتعجلون ويبدون بآرائهم بطريقة "دوجماتيكية" أى لا تقبل أى رأى آخر، لكن يحللون الأمور بطريقة العمل المشترك وذلك بفهم ونية ودودة وصبر وطول أناة، بلا شروط وبدون قصد سيئ. أن يكونوا مستعدين بأن يقررون آرائهم ومواقفهم وذلك عندما يقتنعون باستقامة آراء ومواقف الآخرين. وهكذا فإن جيل الكبار يجب أن يظهر تقارب ما، وتآلف، وفهم ومحبة نحو جيل الشباب، أن يقترب من المتحمسين منهم والذين ليس لهم خبرة أيضاً، لكى يدرك مشاكلهم وقلائقهم ويشعر بجهادهم. بدون تبادل الثقة والفهم لا يصير حوار بين الأجيال. ومن الجانب الآخر يجب على جيل الشباب أن يقتنع ويقبل بأن بعض العلاقات والحالات داخل بنية المجتمع لا تتغير (مثل التى للمعلم - والتلميذ).

فى هذه الحالات فإن الواحد يفتح الطريق والآخر يتبعه محاولاً أن يحسن الطريق. وأحياناً - عندما تسمح الأمور - يمكنهما أن يسيرا معاً. إن الكبار بخبرتهم، من حيث أنهم عانوا وتعلموا، عليهم التزام ومديونون فى أن يرافقوا الشباب وعن فهم وادراك يقفوا بجانبهم. يجب على أى حال - من أجل خيرنا جميعاً - أن نتقابل مع أولادنا من وقت لآخر من أجل أساس فعال لمستقبل أفضل. ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم
أشكرك أستاذى
*




​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا في غاية الاهميه
لان اغلبية المشاكل 
بين الاباء والابناء النهارده
انهم مش قادرين يفهموا
بعض 
شكرا نهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم
> أشكرك أستاذى
> *
> 
> ...


*الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع جدا شكرااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع فعلا في غاية الاهميه
> لان اغلبية المشاكل
> بين الاباء والابناء النهارده
> انهم مش قادرين يفهموا
> ...


*الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع جدا شكرااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

منتهى الشكر ليكم

ربنا يبارك مروركم الجميل جداا

​


----------

